# I need help re lemon juice from concentrate



## lissa71679 (Jul 13, 2006)

my recipe calls for 1/3 cup of lemon juice.  i am using lemon juice from concentrate, do i use the same amount??


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 13, 2006)

If your using the bottled lemon juice that you get on the shelves it should be the same.  If it is the same consistency then use that amount.  If not let us know and we'll try to help you out.


----------



## lissa71679 (Jul 13, 2006)

thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## amber (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to DC Lisa!  

My guess would be that you should use less of the concentrate, but I dont think it would make a huge difference seeing as your only using 1/3 cup.  If anything you will have a stronger lemon flavor.  What is your recipe?


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2006)

Check the bottle. It should say how much the equivalent is. I seem to remember this question coming up once before and the bottle said to use the same amount.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 13, 2006)

'from concentrate' simply means that fresh lemons were used, and then moisture was removed from the juice, leaving concentrated lemon flavour and juice.  Water is then added to rehydrate the concentrate, making it the same level of 'lemony-ness' as fresh squeezed lemons.    In the future, you can get 1/3 cup of lemon juice by squeezing 2 lemons.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 14, 2006)

Like GB said - check the bottle! Our previous discussion was about a product called *ReaLemon* .... which is "lemon juice from concentrate".


----------

